# Fish stories!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, I know everyone has them! Brag about the "big one that got away" or show off the big ones you accually got in. I think things could get interesting if people accually post their stories or even just post pics of their biggest northern or musky.

Well, I guess I'll start off with a northern though the ice I got a few years back. I think I was 11 at the time so that would've been about 5 years ago now, my dad and I just bought an old ice house from one of his friends for $75 and decided we had to try the thing out. It was a terrible day to do so, -10* and high winds made that old canvas house impossible to keep heated. Anyways, we each set out one tip up about 20 yards away from the hosue in either direction and we had one hole in the house each. It was probably the most uneventful 5 hours I've ever spent on a lake, no bites, nibbles, strikes, nothing. About the time my fingers went numb and my stomach started rumbling we decided to pack it up and go home. We got the house folded back up, and most of the equipment loaded on top of it for hauling back home when I went over to my tip up. I was only about 3 feet away from it when the flag bolted right up, I was amazed! My dad thought I was just joking with him when I pointed it out, but it soon became apparent to him that I wasn't kidding. The thing pulled untill there was no line left on the reel! I grabbed it as quick as I could and started pulling, it took me well over 5 minutes to pull the monster to the hole and another 2-3 to get him through the hole itself. Our hole was only 6" wide and I was pulling in a fish that could've probably opened his mouth to that size! It was the biggest fish I'd gotten at that time and I was amazed. I can't remember what the weight on it was, but the thing had to have been at least 36" and 4-5" wide! I have yet to catch one bigger than that one to this date but I'm still trying for one! I wish I could find that picture of me with the fish to show everyone...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My biggest pike came on Devils Lake. I was spring fishing with some buddies from UND, with our primary target being spawning-run walleye. On my first cast of the day from the tracks at Channel A, I hooked into her, she ran into the current rushing from the culverts and headed toward the main lake. She spooled me to the mono backing and I turned her head out of the current just in time to get back into the Fireline. The fight was 10-15 minutes long. I landed her and she was dispensing eggs, so we took a quick pic and slid her back into the water. The rest of the day we hammered pig walleyes, she was the only big pike of the trip!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

In a little creeek in the spring I was fishing a spoon for pike in the middle of the city.... the funny thing is that my dads buds used to fish there as children and there were many stories of pike over 40 inches being caught... We decided to give it a shot and got a 6 pounder.... Then the next day went with a Arbogast Jointer Frog... caught a 12 pound pike with the biggest smash on top water i have seen.... Wow what a day...

she is on the wall as of now

:beer:


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

My biggest fish to date is a Musky I caught out of Ottawa. I won a fishing trip at a sportsman show. Anyways. It was a slow day, my dads buddy caught a 18 pounder earlier that day casting jerkbaits. We had been trolling for close to 5 or 6 hours with nothing to show for it. I had been pacing and decided to take a seat. Soon as I sat down the rod started going haywire. The line was ripping off at 100 miles an hour. My dad grabbed it and set the hook and handed it over. I was 9 or 10 at the time I think. We got the fish into the boat and it was 43" and 25 pounds. I have a picture on the wall but nothing on the computer.

As far as pike go I've never caught a truly big pike, say 36" or bigger. My best has probably been 30".


----------



## pikemaven (Dec 13, 2007)

We were fishing Flint Lake in Longlac Ontario in July, 2007. My son caught a huge pike on a Laker Taker spoon while trolling. He managed to get it to the side of the boat where it went berserk and snapped his 12 lb test line.

Based on a picture we took, we extrapolated the fish's size based on the known length of the leader to be 42 inches and about 22 lbs.

In retrospect, my son & I both agree, that the next time we will play a big fish more to tire him out before bringing him close to the boat
.
The only regret, is that we left a lure in the fish's mouth as we would have released him anyway.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

A hair over 39 inches, caught her at Rainy Lake this July on a white spinnerbait, brought her in on a 66" Shakespeare rod with 15lb Fireline. I think my smile says it all!










If you question the length, know that I am only 67" tall!


----------

